# Liquid oxygen in nursing home



## Just John (Jun 20, 2011)

IFC 2009 section 4006 specifically references I-1, I-4, and R occupancies for home health care oxygen storage and use.

What about an I-2?

I have an I-2 that wants to have liquid oxygen in a room on 4th floor and fill all the little LOX canisters and get rid of all the small portable oxygen cylinders.

Table 2703.1.1(1)  MAQ is 45 gallons and double for sprinkler = 90 gallons

Table 2703.8.3.2  4 floor level has 2 hour rating so 12.5% of 90 = 11.25 gallons

or

H-3  would require 2 hour separation, exhaust, makeup air and no limit on LOX?


----------



## brudgers (Jun 20, 2011)

Recommend requiring mechanical drawings prepared by an engineer familiar with Medical Gas.


----------



## JBI (Jun 20, 2011)

Also permitted two control areas on the 4th floor, so double your 11.25 gallons.

How much are they looking to store/use up there?


----------



## jpranch (Jun 20, 2011)

Take a look at NFPA-99 and 101. I'll bet it will apply as Joint Commission on Healthcatre Facilities will certainly apply for their federal liceicing and state.


----------



## Just John (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know exactly how much they are going to store and dispense from this room. I am trying to get my ducks in a row so that I can have an intellegent conversation about what their alternatives are.


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2011)

Have you checked the medical gas section in the IFC??


----------



## Just John (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you think that 3006 applies? I have always thought of this as compressed gas cylinders. 4006 is specific for cryogenic oxidizers but does not mention I-2s.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 21, 2011)

2006 IFC section 3001.1 scope indicates that this chapter (3306) applies as well as chapter 32 for cryogennic fluids.


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2011)

Does not sound like you are dealing with cyro

Are you ???????


----------



## Just John (Jun 23, 2011)

2009 IFC Chapter 30 compressed gases: section 3006.4 Medical gas systems refers to NFPA 99 (2005 ed). NFPA 99 is Health Care Facilites which does have a section (9.6.2.3) Transferring Liquid Oxygen. This refers to CGA P-2.6 Transfilliing of liquid oxygen to be used for respiration and CGA P-2.7 Guide for the safe stroage, handling and use of portable liquid oxygen systems in healthcare facilities.

I don't have copies of the CGA pamphlets but it looks like this is what I have to get. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it cyro????


----------



## Just John (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a cryogenic oxidizer.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh then that is a different chapter

So where will the tank actualy set and how big is the tank?????


----------



## Just John (Jun 28, 2011)

Unknown at this time how big supply tank will be. They have a corner storage room on the fourth floor stripped out, (concrete floor) that has two exterior walls, a corridor wall, and the forth wall abutts a resident room. They want to fill all the portable units from this site on the fourth floor.


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2011)

check 3204 IFC for indorr storage requirements and the rest of chapter 32 for any other requirements

not sure if you hit "H" requirements?????


----------

